# east cape baja with fishsticker



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Went fishing yesterday here in oil free baja california (I live in mobile, al) just north of cabo san lucas and finally did a number on the tuna. 








In a matter of one hour or so we boated 15 yellowfin tuna up to 35-40 lbs. Not the biggest in the world considering there were 3 over 100 since we got here and two of those went 157, and 193!!!! We caught and released a sailfish before 730am and then got a dorado (mahi-mahi) around 845. Got the call about the location of the tuna on a school of spotted porpoises and made our way to them asap. Arrived and first pass had a quadruple hook up ( and with only 4 rods out pretty good hookup percentage). boated 3 of the 4. 
















next 3 passes we got 2 each time. We then started chunking some big pieces of a squid (humboldt squid weighed 25-30#) and caught the 3 biggest of the day.

















Beautiful day on the sea of cortez for sure.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report and pictures, have anymore? Man-o-man do I miss fishing.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

looks like fun! In a few months, I'll be fishing a bit south of that off the coast of puerto vallarta for a day or two. thanks for the pictures and report.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics, wish I was there


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

That is on my todo list. Any info on who you fished with and cost?


----------

